

Functional Geometry - b-man
http://www.frank-buss.de/lisp/functional.html

======
jcl
Neat. It might be interesting to try this with DrScheme, since it can display
images inline in the repl.

<http://docs.plt-scheme.org/quick/>

<http://docs.plt-scheme.org/teachpack/image.html>

~~~
b-man
In the same spirit I would recommend that you try section 2.2.4[1] of the SICP
textbook using The SICP Picture Language [2] which can be found here [3].

That section is based on the same original paper, and it is very nice to check
on the book's explanation using a modern environment such as DrScheme.

[1] [http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-15.html...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-15.html#%_sec_2.2.4)

[2] [http://planet.plt-scheme.org/package-
source/soegaard/sicp.pl...](http://planet.plt-scheme.org/package-
source/soegaard/sicp.plt/2/1/planet-docs/sicp-manual/index.html)

[3] [http://planet.plt-
scheme.org/display.ss?package=sicp.plt&...](http://planet.plt-
scheme.org/display.ss?package=sicp.plt&owner=soegaard)

------
mccutchen
Thank you so much! I first encountered this article back in 2004 or 2005. I
just remembered it again about a month ago, and have been fruitlessly Googling
for it off and on since then. You've really made my day!

~~~
mccutchen
And, I just did a quick port to Python: <http://gist.github.com/220038>

------
youngian
The GIMP has a Scheme-based console that would be pretty suited to this sort
of thing.

------
stevesmith155
Reminds me of Esher. Very cool.

